# Shy or Just Natural



## ModsBoss (Oct 20, 2006)

How many of you see your P's eat???? I have yet to actually see them eat but I know they are because the food is disappearing. It seems they eat after we go to bed at night. I would really like to see them eat... To see how wide their mouths will open. So would this be a natural thing for them to eat when all is quiet.. ?









Mod


----------



## EASTBAYAREA (Dec 31, 2005)

they are scard/skittish give them some time and spend more time watching them so they can get used to you and they will eventually eat in front of you. It can be a faster process if you starve them for a couple days or maybe a week. have patience.


----------



## peeteyPee (Jan 21, 2006)

Yep that's exactly how it is. Unless you sit really still for about 3 minutes, you will never get to see them eat. Or you can make the room really dark so they can't see you. That's why I'm so tired of raising piranhas.


----------



## jaceh14 (Jul 6, 2006)

how old are they/how long have you had them? it takes them a while to open up to you. what i do is place the food in the tank, and then i sit on my couch and watch them, which is about 10 ft away from my tank... i would just spend as much time in front of your tank and walk around it a lot to get them used to you... by the way, i don't think it's such a good idea to put the food in the tank and then go to bed because if they don't eat all of it, then the left over food could spoil your tank water quality. if they don't eat it within 20 minutes to a half hour, then take it out and try again later... good luck!

jace


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

my fish eats in front of me, ive only had her for about 2 months, she will run out and grab it and take it back to her spot and eat it. She has chased my finger once so we are making progress. It will be awhile for rbp to be UNshy, many say that can be shy until they reach a few inches, 4 or so. Ive never had them but keep in mind every fish is different and they could never be unshy and you should be prepared to accept that when you buy piranha


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

I see all my ps eat. It took my manny 3-4 months to eat infront of me but now hes fine. Give your ps time and they will eventually.


----------



## ModsBoss (Oct 20, 2006)

thanx for the comments.. 2 Gold terns...7 & 8 inch.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

just give them time, it helps if u drop food in and back away from the tank a few feet so you arnt right up in their face when they first start eating around you


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

my reds used to eat infront of me, but ive never seen my rhom eat.


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Just give your P's some time to get use to you and they will be eating infront of you in no time good luck with your fish.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Closed for now. Suspensions can be expected.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I have cleaned out this topic and opened it back up for Modsboss so that he can get his question answered with more replies. It's a shame that just a few people can come and ruin a thread that belongs to a junior member here on P-Fury that just wants some help/suggestions.

Now, back on topic guys!!








~Taylor~

_*Topic Moved to Feeding and Nutrition Forum*_


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

all my piranhas eat infront of me even if there is alot of people around
however when i first got my caribe they didnt took them a little while then i got to see them eat


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Your fish will eat in front of you if they are hungry enough. 
Read how to Train your piranhas to eat.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

all my piranhas eat infront of me even if there is alot of people around
however when i first got my caribe they didnt took them a little while then i got to see them eat


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

My solo red eats in front of me, but only if I don't distrub him first.


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Ya I think it just takes a while for them to get used to you watching them eat. My reds were the same way, I would throw in a few pieces of shrimp and they wouldnt touch it. Then I would go to the bathroom or something and come back and the food would be gone magically. 
E


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

my caribe schoal that i've only had a little over a week eat right in front of me. actually it's my fav part of taking care of them...taking little chunks of fish, drop a little in, watch them devour it and repeat for a few mins. with bloodworms, i hold it in the top of the water and let it defrost. it's getting that i can't do that anymore, they will tear/pry it out of my fingers.

i think species has alot to do with it. i've had rbs that never ate in front of me. also, how safe they feel in the tank may have something to do with it. i find they come out alot more with the more plants and decor i have in the tank...mine rarely hide and love the powerhead. they take more chances and swim up and down the tank all day. my rb experience is they just sit in same spot all day and chase one another if another comes into their territory.

so, like most things, its a combination of genetics (species), environment, and mix of the two...a schoal of less skittish species is best, imo...though i have little exp. with huge serras.

pt


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i got my p's 2 weeks ago (round about) and they are 5" hitting 6"
they eat just fine, however, it depends on the food you are offering and
how you offer it. if you have fresh fish / shrimp / cat fish etc. and its
thawed, cut it up into small bite sized chunks and drop it into the water
to mimic feedings in the wild.

you need to see what they like to eat, rather than rack your brain feeding
them what you want them to eat, within reason that is.
DO NOT STARVE the poor fish, that will cause agression and canibalizm
not to mention territory issues as well / well feed pygos exsists better in
an aquarium.

time / patients and watch what they eat will make a winning combo / 
i have a sack in my freezer full of cat fish / talapia / krill and last shrimp,
they never get the same meal twice in a row and to mix it up, i give them
pellets at night to intruge their feeding cycles.


----------



## ModsBoss (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanx for the advice all,

For those that dont know the background on my p's is like this...

I got them about 2 weeks ago from a girl at my work. They were her boyfriends. Well they had a falling out and he is in jail. She told me if I wanted them to come and get them. So I snatched me up 2 gold dust terns... one is 7 inch the other is 8. She had told me that she had not fed them in over a month. And when she did she gave them goldfish.. So first thing I do is get them established in their tank... went out got some gold fish to feed them. Until I got on here and found out that goldfish is one of the worse things to feed them... So my "man" went out and got some minnows. Needless to say they didnt eat for the first 3 days... Then I seen the feeders disappearing. But it is only at night it seems they eat.

I have some fresh Talapia in the freezer for them. Ever since I put the heater in they have been so active. Swimming more and jumping... acting crazy.. just like everyone else in my family.

But I just want to be able to see them eat.. So it will put my mind to ease.. Basically I guess so that I know they are both eating. Because like I said one"(ORBIT) was looking really bad.. it barely had any of it's side fins. But they are growing back out now. My other (PACCO) Just a big boy that wants to be the boss. So I just dont know if he is hogging all the food.

Mod


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

My month old P's have eaten in front of me since day 1.
Maybe it's because I've been there since they were teeny weeny?


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

So as you can see from these answers, the time is the key here.
Even if you had bought baby Piranhas, they would have gotten shy. This usually happens after the first month or two.

You can manage the shyness of babies by just letting them be alone for awhile.
Sometimes older individuals are upset for a prolonged period after moving them into a new tank.
I would wait for 1-2 months more here.
Just be sure to keep the water chemistry fine. It is also a good practice to keep some traffic around the tank. But when feeding let them eat in peace.

Harry


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

what size tank are they in? if they are in at least a 55g and you put alot of plants and decor in there, esp. hiding places, they will probably be more likely to be daring and adventurous...come out for food if they feel secure.

PT


----------



## ModsBoss (Oct 20, 2006)

primetime3wise said:


> what size tank are they in? if they are in at least a 55g and you put alot of plants and decor in there, esp. hiding places, they will probably be more likely to be daring and adventurous...come out for food if they feel secure.
> 
> PT


I have a 55g... with one big plant and a couple of driftwoods. And they are in a high traffic area.. pass by them everytime we go into the kitchen. I am hoping to get a bigger tank for christmas.. I have really fell in love with these guys. My hubby told me I needed to get a hobby other than my job and rotties ... now I have one.. My p's... lool

Mod


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

peeteyPee said:


> Yep that's exactly how it is. Unless you sit really still for about 3 minutes, you will never get to see them eat. Or you can make the room really dark so they can't see you. That's why I'm so tired of raising piranhas.


I don't know why so many people have so much trouble getting their piranhas to eat in front to them. If I go close to the tank, they all swim to the right side because that is where I drop food in. The food never makes it even a third of the way down before it gets bit. I think the problem may lie in being to accomadating for the piranhas. They used to be scared if I walked in certain areas or if I walked to fast. They would swim down against the gravel. I didn't care, I just let them deal with it. I even removed all their cover and forced them to be in the open all the time. Now they have gotten used to it, and even now that I have put some cover back, they don't hide behind it when someone walks by. I think accomodating for their fears will only make it worse. When piranhas are skittish some people say "Add more cover" or "Don't use lights". Instead I will take away all their cover and brighten the lights until they stop being wussies.(which could take weeks, but it will happen)


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

When i had 2 reds they were always shy and wouldnt eat in front of me plus they were in the back porch - no human traffic so they were skittish too. Now i moved house and got 3 more wild reds and a bigger tank they eat like mad in front of me , the tank is in the kitchen now so they see me a lot. I love watchin them eat now they go into a frenzy. Amazing what a difference it makes with more P's, must be a security thing.


----------

